# the tides of change



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

The tides of change
A tzeentch roleplay



_"The lord of change is many things and so are those devoted to him. Some seek to perfect and increase their own powers; others seek to summon the fiercest daemons. However there are 5 sorcerers who seek to perfect both under the guidance of their lord and master a sorcerer already thought to have perfected his skills, along with them there are daemons bound to each of the 5 they are of different size and ability but all have a similar goal to reach, To control the minds of those who rule the galaxy."

“It is the 42nd millennium the Imperium is all but spent but there is still power in the old empire. The planet is ucaltus situated close enough to terra to launch an attack but still far enough away to remain undetected the planet was once ruled by a chapter of the most noble space marines but they have turned their back on the emperors light the chapter is called Liberators of Medusa. An attack by 2 nearby chapters has left the renegades vulnerable and near death. They have pledged their servitude to the sorcerers and thier army in return for protection from their former allies.”_
Rules​
1. No killing of other characters unless I say to
2. Updates I will give you all 1 week to respond to updates if you miss 3 I will kill your character, Pm me if you are unable to post.
3. Although I will be more lenient with god modding than other rp threads to try and encourage you to develop your characters powers I do not want outright god modding an I will take necessary action if you do god mod.

Characters

There are 5 spaces available these are all sorcerers but you control your bound daemon as well so it’s like you are controlling 2 characters. 

Name: though there aren’t any real restrictions try to make your name like a real 1k son

Age: we are renegades we took part in the Horus heresy you are very old.

Appearance: try to put as much detail as possible into this so we can visualise your character.

Personality: obvious but we are loyal to tzeentch so take it into account.

Background: I’m not to bothered about how your character was born and what he did throughout the heresy but I do want a fair bit of info on how you came to join the group of sorcerers.

Weapons: a choice of a force weapon of a daemon weapon and a pistol of some sort (two handed close combat weapons are allowed as well)

Specialisation: your sorcerer can use all of the normal psychic powers very well but do you choose to expand you daemon skills or your powers? If you choose to specialise in daemonology you may take either 2 non greater daemons or 1 greater daemon. If you choose to expand your own powers you become all powerful able to move entire planets at your will (of course your character will need a while to regenerate energy after a feat like that).

Daemon: describe the daemon that is bound to you. You may choose from any tzeentch daemons accept a greater daemon or daemon prince. Does it have a name does it willingly serve you or does it only serve you because it has to. Your daemons are not with you 100% of the time they will only come when summoned and a sacrifice is needed and it will only stay with you for a short while.

My character

Name: Dargus Halden

Age: unknown

Appearance: a short stock individual, none of the group have ever seen his face before. He wears battle worn blue Mk II power armour and wears a long hooded cloak that covers his face (much like the grim reaper). The little of his armour that is visible is littered with scrolls and parchments containing details of him many daemonic pacts

Personality: no one really knows what Dargus is like other than commands he rarely speaks but all know his mind is never at rest for long.

Background: Most of Dargus history is unknown he appeared one day on Megendrad demanding an audience with the great daemon Primarch. Nothing is known of the subject they talked about but Magnus ordered a large amount of thousand sons to accompany him. After leaving Megendrad of the sons that followed him who possessed power as a sorcerer went through a series of test to determine who was worthy. Eventually there were only 5 who had not failed or died these 5 were taken to be trained.

Weapons: preferring to keep his hands free in order to cast spells whenever need be Dargus does not wield any physical weapon instead conjuring a weapon out of warp energy when close quarter combat is called for.

Specialisation: Dargus is a master of both.

Daemon: Dargus daemon is a changeling of tzeentch it has 3 favourite forms. Sometimes it is in the shape of a great blue two headed dragon that rains a fiery death for all who oppose the might of tzeentch other times it’s the shape of a daemon prince standing guard over Dargus while he is deep in chanting a daemonic mantra to summon and entire army of daemons. Its last and final form is that of a great falcon it does not have any visible powers as such but Dargus seems to be able to perform much more difficult spells when his daemon is in the last form. 


Places:
Daemonology1-GODSMAKED
Deamonology2-
Deamonology3-
Sorcery1- Komanko
Sorcery2-Anfo
Sorcery3-Animuis


I will give more details of the story line nearer to the start of the action but I promise you it will be epic.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Name: Bellator Blackheart

Age: unknown

Appearance: Standing in 6.7ft tall with a solid build, Bellator is not an intimidating figure from the outside. Bellator's skin has long ago faded into a grayish kind of color beyond the grayish color it is easily possible to see the marks of thousands of battles all over his skin, his eyes are black as the void and if you stare long enough into them you can swear that there is a vortex of blackness inside, also he have grown a long grey hair. Bellator wears a highly modified MK8 power armor, he designed it to be lighter allowing him to move more quickly over the battlefield, furthermore he replaced the emperor's Aquila with the symbol of tzeentch (weird moon). His armor is painted gray and has black trimming on it. The symbol of tzeentch is of course blue, his whole armor is filled with chants and texts that he engraved in it. Bellator also wears a black cape which is strapped on his armor and includes a hood that can cover his face totally.

Personality: Although a loyal sorcerer of tzeentch he is like his master, unpredictable and treacherous. If he will have the chance he will use any opportunity to gain favor with his patron god even in the cost of others lives. Most of the time he is distant. Bellator is cold and calculated and he always plans his next move before making the current one. His mind itself is a twisted place of lies and deceit which in someway have a resemblance to the maze of tzeentch itself. Apart from that Bellator always looks for an opportunity to gather new knowledge and artifacts.

Background: Bellator was Serving for as long as he can remember himself as part of the thousand sons, proving himself and his psychic abilities over and over again as dependable and mighty. When The Council of Nikaea decided to restrict the practice of sorcery Bellator was furious and yet undercover he continued to gather knowledge and training in the dark arts, on one mission he was sent with his squad to scout and unknown plant there they have found a old and mysterious tome, seeing that this tome surely holds many secrets he suggested to open it and read but his squad leader refused claiming that it could be a daemonic tome of better left unknown knowledge. Angry because of his captains refusal he arranged a small accident by summoning daemons to slaughter his entire squad but Bellator overestimated his own power and the daemons got out of control seeing that he would not be able to control them much longer he grabbed the tome and ran for his life because he simply didn't have enough power to banish them. Hiding in a remote location he opened the tome and read, so much knowledge most of it forbidden was in the book and while reading it he realised the greatness of tzeentch and pledge his allegiance to him. Requesting a transport he lied his way out of the situation by telling his superiors that the planet was infested with some kind of unknown creatures and better be left alone for some reason still unknown to him they listened to him and so he thanked tzeentch for it. Time passed and soon came the heresy. During the heresy Bellator fought with his brothers against the heretics to maintain his cover but once he had the chance he betrayed his own brothers and went renegade. He fled with the other forces into the eye of terror serving as a chapterless champion of tzeentch, for a long time he wandered there moving from planet to planet gathering hidden and forbidden knowledge until he by chance was reunited with his chapter brothers the Thousand Sons.
After a time pillaging and raiding in the name of tzeentch a mysterious sorcerer named Dargus arrived one day on Megendrad the planet that Bellator was stationed on at this time, along with other marines he was given a direct order to follow Dargus, once they reached their destined place Dargus has put them through various tests and battles. Of all the battles there was one which Bellator enjoyed typically, it was on a planet protected by the imperial guard, the battle itself was pure slaughter for the guards and the thousand sons have taken many prisoners. Most of the battles didn't even scratch Bellators minimal amount of power as he trained for years and gathered many secret tomes and knowledge.

Weapons: Bellator's weapons of choice are a force sword with a combi-flamer. Bellator's force sword his a especially made sword that he got as a reward while still serving in the thousand sons, the blade is colored in black but has some sort of a red glimmer in it. The hilt of the blade is black, in the very end of the hilt there is a small daemon shaped head, there are a fair amount of spikes shooting out of the hilt giving it an intimidating look and except that the blade itself is 1.5 times longer then a normal power sword. The combi-flamer that Bellator uses is a gift from tzeentch, instead of normal flames the bolter shoots flames of change, the very same flamer used by tzeentch flamers. 

Specialisation: sorcery

Daemon: Bellator's daemon of choice is his favorite Disk of Tzeentch, Ti's be an old one, and the disk serves Bellator willingly for they have been through lots, the daemon was gifted to Bellator while he was still chapterless renegade and still serves him well today. The disk is called Velaktar and though old Velaktar only grows in strength every passing year. The disc itself is capable of telepathically speaking with Bellator and it is the only friend that Bellator possess.

hope its fine,corrections and suggestions will be accepted and used


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

the thousand sons went renegade although they were forced to do it so you will need to change that.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

the point was that he perosnally went renegade before the thousand sons
.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

*Name:*Myr Farhl

*Age:*Unknown

*Appearance:*Myr has modified his armor greatly over the years. It was originally Mark V. Myr has added many small spikes to it, making as much protective as defensive. Also his psychic hood glows an eerie red, and he has no eyes, just empty sockets. But his psychic powers let him see in 'different' ways. He sees by sensing the amount of psychic energy given off by all things. Alive and not.

*Personality:*Myr is always looking for knowledge. But he will do anything to get it. No matter how horrible, disgusting, or inhumane. And despite his nice, almost happy behavior, he will betray others if it means more power.

*Background:*He once served under Ahriman, together they looked for the Black Library. However, Myr left after a heated argument. Since then, Myr has lended his service out to those who pay him with knowledge. Myr remembers everything he has done over the years, but doesn't speak about it a lot. However it is known that Myr was not a member of the traitor legions, and he went renegade alone. But which chapter he is from, he has never said.


*Weapons:*Warp Blade, Disk of Tzeentch.

*Specialization:*Sorcery and he is a master duelist.


*Daemon:*Myr controls a Screamer. However, Myr only keeps it around because it is the only daemon that can keep up with him.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

komanko said:


> the point was that he perosnally went renegade before the thousand sons
> .


Now don't quote me on this, but before the TS's went renegade, the Heresy hadden't started, therefor noone 'knew' about Chaos. So there wasn't a Chaos to turn to. (If that makes sence.)


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

by there was no chaos what do you mean that there were no gods, because after the fall of eldar certainly all the gods were created and had full force

thre first one to go renegade was horus so technicly the heresy started when horus went renegade


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Actually the first to go renegade was Lorgar and yeah noone went renegade preheresy.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

now I will actually have to rewrite it damn you and your fluff knowledge


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

when I say there was no chaos, I ment that the Imperium didn't know anything 'lived' in the warp.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

I believe thats thefirst time someone damned me for fluff knowledge...I quite like it :so_happy:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

by the way Anfo a Disc of Tzeentch is not a weapon


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Well...well...It helps me kill stuff so it's a weapon.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Both your characters are fine. Komonko your character contradicts the fluff but it will not effect the action so im fine with it.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

yay Stillios I win you lose


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

No Komanko, you are just halucinating, what has acctually happened is that I have come round to your house and set fire to you cat then punched you in the face before proclaiming in a Grimgor Ironhide like manner..."STILLIOS IS DA BEST!!"


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I nearly belived you but then i remembered i have no cat thus it was all a dream


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

bump bump bump, determined to do this one


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

nice of you to join us... I am maybe still in, depends on amount of players of course.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Lol komanko, none of the Thousand Sons actually went renegade. They were victims of circumstance. I won't spoil the HH book "A Thousand Sons" but I'd recommend it. It's awesome. :laugh:

But yeah, basically they didn't really go renegade. They were actually one of the most loyal Legions there was, and one of the most powerful and effective as a fighting force. It was just that people couldn't take how good they were and blamed it on them all being psykers. :biggrin:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

You know when I wrote this? XD
I had even less knowledge then I have now...

Also I really wanted to read 40k books but cant find them here in Israel, and I dont really want to order (Better say can't, as I dont have a credit card...)


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

We all start somewhere don't we?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Yes we do. I'll gladly play in the RP, just get more players because its kinda silly playing with 2 players while there is room for 6.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Nothing I can do to make recruitment go faster I'm afraid mate.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

*Torpor VonGleesh*

Name: Torpor VonGleesh

Age: over 10 millenia 

Appearance: Torpor stands 7'7" and is tall and lanky. His skin is a blueish grey. The skin is slightly scaly. His eyes have a blackness in them that shows such depth. He is lithe and quick, but deadly in combat. his hair is long down his back, and is a dirty grey. His robes flow around him like a dance, and appear to change their material constantly. 

Personality: Torpor rarely speaks, after 10 millenia of knowing the immediate future he rarely has the inclination to speak more than a few words, since he can see a conversation before it happens, he has little interest in following through with the reality of it, he tends to speak in a cliff notes fashion and hurries through conversations. 

Background: During the heresy Torpor made a deal with Tzeentch and became one of his sorcerer. After an millenia of loyal service his reward was quest for a page from the book for all knowledge. Unbeknownst to Torpor, this page was the collected thoughts of Torpor himself. When he found it he contacted Tzeentch, and offered the page to his master. As both a reward to Torpor and a Punishment to Vorock, when Torpor handed over the page to Vorock, their minds were slightly melded. All of Torpors collected thoughts poured into Vorock, and a connection was formed. Since that time Vorock has served Torpor, unwillingly at first, but now it accepts it, since their minds touched and are still in contact, Vorock can not betray Torpor nor he Vorock, since they can hear each others thoughts, willingly or otherwise. Now with much practice Torpor can see his near future and uses it in combat. Torpor is an unmatched combatant, he prefers close quarters sorcery and surprise to kill his opponents. His sorcery is devastating up close, and when pressed he summons his daemon who more than levels the playing field. Vorock can sense Torpor's wishes before he completes a thought and together they are like two halves of the same mind, unmatched in teamwork. 

Weapons: A Nemesis Force halberd, originally named Absolution, now renamed Persecution. It was taken from a Grey knight brother Captain that Torpor killed 3 Millenia ago, Modified and is a force weapon. He also carries a Stormbolter.

Specialisation: Daemon.

Daemon: Vorock is a Greater Daemon Lord of Change. Tzeentch punished him by bonding his mind to Torpor. Though not happy with the situation he has long since accepted it, and sees the bond as a means to an end. His sorcery is unmatched by mortals and brings it to bear when summoned. When not summoned he uses his bond to Torpor to see the mortal world and lend insights. He often spends his free time wandering the halls of the Hidden Library of the Impossible fortress. Searching for the right page. He believes if he can find the right page he can free himself of Torpor.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice profile Godsmacked i liked it alot really well thought thru i will love to follow this rp as it goes on


----------



## Aramius (Oct 14, 2010)

Name: Aramius Cyn

Age: Exact age unknown, approx. 11 Millenia.

Appearance: Aramius Cyn is clad in Mark IV Power Armour, bearing the regalia of the Thousand Sons; adorning this Armour are multiple scrolls bearing dark rituals and unholy spellcraft, the mere sight of which often burned the souls of those who dare gaze upon them. A midnight-black cape hangs from his back, directly attached to his armor, upon which, written in the dried blood of the sacrificed, is a daemonic binding ritual for his bound Daemon. His face, almost always hidden from view within his Sorcerer's Helm, is palest white, whilst his eyes burn with sorcerous power.

Personality: Aramius is a cautious being. Forever evaluating and calculating, he never rushes into situations, preferring instead to scheme, plot and connive. He holds particular disdain for Khorne's followers, seeing them as mindless simpletons.

Background: A powerful Sorcerer during the Heresy, Aramius was one of those considered by Ahriman to be trusted, and aided in the casting of the Rubric of Ahriman. Following Ahriman's banishment, Aramius began seeking knowledge for his own use, pursuing lost tomes of forbidden knowledge as his bodyguard Rubric Marines 'distracted' the blind followers of the False Emperor; one such tome detailing the binding rituals to control a Daemon of the Warp. Between his own knowledge-seeking and his service to the Legion Proper, his powers have grown extensively, eventually leading to his joining the elite cadre of Sorcerers under Lord Dargus Halden.

Weapons: Aramius uses a Force Staff, to better channel his Warp-fueled powers in close combat, and a Master-Crafted Bolt Pistol, _liberated_ from a Space Wolves Company Captain following a bloody battle between he and Aramius and now modified to fire Inferno Bolts. He prefers, however, to use the Warp to battle at range, casting orbs of flame and bolts of lightning to annihilate his foes.

Specialisation: Sorcery

Daemon: Zrael is a Pink Horror, and a somewhat unusual one at that. Whether by its nature or due to being bound to Aramius, it is somewhat more sober than most Horrors, and intelligent enough to be able to communicate. Though bound unwillingly, it has (to an extent, at least) come to terms with it.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Really like both you characters and welcome to the rp.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Prologue(to get you all in the mood)


In the entire galaxy there is one thing all worshipers of tzeentch cherish above all, knowledge. There is one object that contains every shred of it, it is rumoured to have started all intelligent life forms. All other books are its descendant’s copies of its genes although in this case genes are pages. 

“I do not know where I was born or where my powers came from all I knew and know is hunger, hunger for the end of mankind, hunger for Information. I have raked the stars for many millennia searching for certain objects and scraps of information, and from all my research it all corrugates on 1 date, on this day the lives of all things will be decided, and I intend to be the one doing the deciding. Our journey starts now my brothers our destination, Terra”

just a taste as of whats to come in my long and tzeentch like plan.:grin:


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

sweet! make that poser emperor pay


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

i will post the action thread up on friday if no one else joins.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

WTF GODSMACKED! Who gave you permission to godmod my character?! I ask you to edit your post!


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Is it god-modding? Yes it is a bit sly but I try to encourage this you are followers of tzeentch in this rp so act like it. GODSMACKED got the upper hand on you komanko but there will be plenty of opertunities to get back at him. Although in future pm me if any of you intend to do anything similar to this.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

alright warsmith. sorry komanko. I didnt intend on upsetting anyone. just using my new spell to its intended effect. Fooling even those who know the target.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Is is still possible to Sign Up?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah still got two places left


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Name: Travis Ulvard

Age: 502

Appearance: Travis wears midnight black Heresy Armour with golden trim, he also wears a horned Helmet obscuring his face. He never takes of his armour and some belive that his body's nothing more than a strange mess of limbs and teeth...

Personality: Travis has never been trustworthy, he has a scheme planned for each of his ally's demise, should they ever show signs of betrayal

Background: Travis never liked the Emperor, infact, he often organised assasination atempts to take his life; When Travis heard of the Heresy, he immediatley sided with Horus. After the heresy ended, Travis searched the galaxy for a group of people who could carry out his ultimate goal; That group, was a bunch of sorcerers...

Weapons: Bedlam Staff

Specialisation: Daemonology, he also focuses on pausing the enemy with his Bedlam Staff and killing them in their moment of weakness...

Daemon: Travis's Daemon is a Greater Daemon of Tzeentch named Fargo...


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

No terminator armour you wear Power armour and scince you are a daemon specialist you can take either 2 normal daemons or 1 greAter daemon.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Edited!
Is this better?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah this is fine


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

is it ok to join im new to this. i will post my character on wednesday if thats ok


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

its fine to join if you need any help pm me.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Here is my character. Let me know if its ok.

Name: Elthizaar

Age: unknown

Appearance: Standing the same height as a normal marine, Elthizaar has a very stocky frame and has immense upper body strength, although this has waned over the years since the years of the heresy. He armour is mk 4 and a deep blue. The shoulder armour contain only runic script which hurts the eyes to look on and constantly appears to be moving. The chest plate contains the symbol of Tzeentch in a bright gold. Other parts of the armour are engraved with protective wards to protect against both physical and psychic attack.
Personality: Elthizaar is outgoing and boasts constantly of his exploits. He sometimes over estimates his ability in combat, but is not so proud that he cannot turn tail and run if he finds himself overmatched. 

Background: As a senior member of the 7th fellowship, Elthizaar was in charge of the units that defended the port exit during the early stages of the Space wolf attack. It was here he learnt to hate the Emperor and all his minions, and vowed that they would be destroyed for defiling the beautiful Tizca and all the knowledge it contained.
He willing helped Ahriman in casting the Rubric, and does not regret doing, even if it destroyed much of the chapter lower order.
Since that time he has leant his service to many warlords, his only price is to be able to destroy as many of the Emperor forces as he can and the pick of any physic artefacts recovered from the battlefield.

Weapons: A modified nemesis force weapon. This was recovered from a battle 3000 years previously, and has had the blade replaced with a crescent force blade, which Elthizaar wields with lethal efficiency. He carries an ancient plasma pistol, gifted to him by his previous fellowship leader, Captain Phael Toron.

Specialisation: daemonology

Daemon: The deamon is bound to Elthizaars armour, and will not serve willingly. His name is Den’nis and he comes in the form of a pink horror. He hate his master and will constantly try to evade orders given to him if they are not clear.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

One problem, I dont know if Warsmith allowed it or no but the Sorcery sorcerers are full up, but hey, maybe he made an exception which I dont know about ^^ Just a note though.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

You're correct komanko sorcery is full, however I got a pm asking If someone could join after revilo. I said that I could squeeze him in so there is 1 extra place of the class I choose. I would prefer if you were daemonology but this is fine. Another note you said empire it's the imperium but that's a nitpick. 


For the rest of you update is on Friday.

EDIT: the other player is no longer avalible so you will have to change to daemomology.


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

is there room for one more demonology sorcerer?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

yes there yes, look at first page, everything is written there


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

What he said^


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Umm, can I drop out?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

if u want but do you mind telling my why?


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a good reason...
...I want to stick with one RP at a time...


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Fair enough


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

Name: Khaldun Vex

Age: unknown

Appearance: Standing over seven feet tall, Khaldun Vex is rather thin by Space Marine standards, but he is still a giant when compared to a normal human. His armor is of the Mk IV variant, but its original creator would be hard pressed to recognize it. Warped from millennia of service to Tzeentch, the armor is a dark blue with many golden chaos markings. He never removes his helmet, for what reason no one knows. His shoulder pads are adorned with the markings of Tzeentch, blessed by the Lord of Change as they constantly shift and reconfigure themselves. 

Personality: Khaldun is cold and calculating, quick to promise glory in order to gain followers to his schemes. Eternally seeking knowledge, Khaldun will stop at nothing to further his powers in service of Chaos. 

Background: Not much is known of Khaldun’s past. This may be because most who knew him when he was young have since been turned into mindless Rubric Marines. Khaldun was present for the casting of the Rubric of Ahriman, and speaks of those days with an almost childish glee. After that time he went from warlord to warlord, serving each for a time, yet always disappearing upon completion of his personal goals- usually the discovery of some ancient and evil artifact.

Weapons: Khaldun wields an ancient force sword, as well as a Tzeentch blessed bolt pistol which fires bolts of change.

Specialization: daemonology

Daemon: Khaldun’s demons, named Rhug'guar’iks and Abb’glath’lymm, are both flamers of Tzeentch and are bound to Khaldun’s helmet.

(those names are awesome eh?)

edit: Fixed his last name


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

, his last name changes from Vex to Vect...


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

he's so tzeentchy his name even changes from line to line!


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Accepted, update when I get home from school


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I'm sorry to say but I'll have to drop out, I'm stretched to far. I have to post in about 6 - 8 RPs and GM 1. I seriously can keep this up, so sorry about it and good luck with the rest of the crew. ^^


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

ummmm... anfo. i think you want to edit your post.... i think you ment to write the word disk.... not what you did.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Ya, I got a pm about it. 

Fail on my part, thanks for catching it.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

@Komanko yeah I does get annoying when you (not you personally) join lots of rps then you find you can't keep up with them. For the others don't forget the thread either, it may be a bit of a drag just now but I have big things planned so the sooner you post sooner I can update and move the story forward. 


Edit: forgot to say in the update that the veterans were recovering from the shock so you have to fight them not just finish them of, also your characters performance will get him rewards if he does well.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I just wanted to note that if I'll finish any RP soon I'll gladly rejoin ^^


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ok I will send you character of on some random mission out of sight and if you don't get round to it the story of bellator will be a mystery (unless I decide to do a
Sequel)


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Are any of you still interested in continuing with this Rp, I don't want to waste my time on a dying cause.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

I want to do this RP. The last RP I was in with a chaos sorcerer is no more, so i'd like to continue this one.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

i am totally in. just am in the middle of moving.


----------

